# Black Hawk Down



## commandercup (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey everybody! I'll be starting my first true worklog project on TPU! I may be a new member here, but I'm a member of 1k+ posts on TF hehe

Anyways

The premise behind the case will be the super cool, uber popular movie: Black Hawk Down and will feature black and green.

The first order of business is to create a sweet looking side panel.

The left panel will be a half window with some sweet acrylic designs.

There will be a small rectangular window on the left side of the panel with some guys standing atop with AK's pointed at an angle downwards to the man running towards the building. The man will be running atop the words: "LEAVE NO MAN BEHIND" which is the catch phrase of the movie.












I'm not sure if you can see it, but I've sketched on the window area to be cut, its in light pencil so you might not be able to see it.

The big block is a mock piece of acrylic (its blue, I plan on using green to act as "Night Vision")

Thie panel is based on the scene in the movie in which Sgt. Eversmann is running to the building to grab the marker and to throw it onto the roof at the militia. 






I currently need someone to either sketch me a picture of Eversmann running and the insurgets atop the building... or I need to make some silhouttes in PS.

The window panel will be cut out tommorow after school and I'll also start trying to get pictures to cut out. 

After the guy running and the terrorists are cut out of the aluminum panel, they will be backed with acrylic and backlit to create a glowing effect.

I think I might make it so that every side of the case says "LEAVE NO MAN BEHIND"...

I've got plans for all the panels except the front... what should I do?

Here are some beginning pictures of smoe basic cutting I did.

I just cut out some of the support bars for the front fan intake area.





Uncut





Cut





Filed


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 14, 2008)

what case is that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't wait to see the final build! I have looked and looked at Hyperkore.com on thinking of getting a window for my cosmos... I think its your best bet on having something like that done. I hope however you do it is great looking!


----------



## commandercup (Apr 14, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> what case is that?



its a Lian-Li PC-7B Plus

Terrible paint job on it right now since I was too lazy to do multiple coats, sanding in between, multiple coats of primer before the actual paint etc.

I'll do it better the second time around (which will be a couple weeks after all the cutting and editing is done to the actual case)

thanks for the kind words storm, but you misunderstood me I think

For the left side panel, I'll be cutting the pieces out of the stock aluminum panel and backing it with acrylic rather then etching the acylic itself and having a stock window. I believe that the acrylic will contrast nicely with the matte black annodized aluminum and will look even better when under light.

this project will look beast but may take a while because I'll be trying to do two projects at once.

this which will be planned out thoroughly (google sketch it once I get my mobo back from RMA which should be only a few days if not Monday) while the other which will involve a $23 Raidmax case will be purely intuitive. I'll be looking at it and just hacking away and doing things to it with no particular theme in mind. 

I've got quite a few supplies coming in for both projects and more on the way once I can sell the parts of my wc loop... that'll be ~200

PC Silencing kits, circle modder's mesh, some sheets of blue cast acrylic, some sound dampening foam (the sexy black kind), the raidmax case I mentioned etc.

I plan on ordering some green cast acrylic for this project as well as possibly some more modder's mesh and some scrap aluminum to use as black hawk rotors as fan grills.

In general, I also plan on ordering 20-40 wire fan grills from PPCS for general use.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 15, 2008)

tip: dont put "LEAVE NO MAN BEHIND" on EVERY side, just put it on one side, near the top.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome, and subscribed!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow, now this sounds like a project many of us can appreciate. pictures throughout/of the finished product would be nice. good luck and keep us updated!


----------

